# mounting an exFAT USB stick as user fails with fuse

## ExecutorElassus

probably a dumb problem, but here goes:

I have a USB stick I formatted to exFAT (for carrying around videos of my sick kung-fu moves and skateboard tricks DON'T JUDGE ME). AFAICT, mounting exFAT requires the fuse kernel module, yes? When I try to mount the stick as a user, I get

```
 $ mount /mnt/usb

FUSE exfat 1.2.3

ERROR: failed to open '/dev/sdd1': Permission denied.

```

If I try to mount it as root, I get a successful mount. If I try fusermount, I get

```
 $ fusermount /mnt/usb

fusermount: old style mounting not supported

```

So what am I doing wrong here?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## chithanh

Maybe your user is not allowed to access the device? Does your fstab contain the "user" or "users" option for /dev/sdd1?

Can that user mount other fuse filesystems, e.g. sshfs?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

fstab for the stick reads:

```
/dev/sdd1               /mnt/usb        auto            user,user,users,exec,noauto,noatime     0 0
```

I have just for this one purpose installed the fuse kernel module. I don't think I have any other fuse filesystems.

Am I doing something wrong here?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## chithanh

fstab looks ok

What are the permissions of /dev/fuse? Do you have CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL enabled in your kernel?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

```
 # grep CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# ls -l /dev/fuse

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 10, 229  8. Jan 21:29 /dev/fuse

```

Should I change the group on that so regular users have access to it?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## chithanh

The fuse device node is world rw, so every user can already access it.

Maybe copying /usr/portage/sys-fs/fuse-exfat/files/99-exfat.rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/ and then reloading udev rules will help.

----------

## Kalin

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> probably a dumb problem, but here goes:
> 
> I have a USB stick I formatted to exFAT (for carrying around videos of my sick kung-fu moves and skateboard tricks DON'T JUDGE ME). AFAICT, mounting exFAT requires the fuse kernel module, yes? When I try to mount the stick as a user, I get
> 
> ```
> ...

  So what are the permissions on /dev/sdd1 then?

```

ls -lsa /dev/sdd1

whoami

groups

```

When debugging permission problems, running the command under strace usually helps.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

```
 $ ls -lsa /dev/sdd1

0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 49 20. Jan 13:35 /dev/sdd1

```

I'll add my user to the "disk" group, and try…

--LATER--

okay, now I can mount it, but I get

```
$ mount /mnt/usb

FUSE exfat 1.2.3

fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /mnt/usb

```

even though /mnt/usb has "user,users" as options in /etc/fstab. Does fusermount manage those options differently somehow?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Kalin

chgrp disk /mnt/usb && chmod 775 /mnt/usb

----------

## ExecutorElassus

did that, now I have this sequence:

```
 $ mount /mnt/usb

FUSE exfat 1.2.3

fusermount: option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf

elassus@domo-kun ~ $ su

Password: 

domo-kun elassus # nano /etc/fuse.conf

domo-kun elassus # exit

exit

elassus@domo-kun ~ $ mount /mnt/usb

FUSE exfat 1.2.3

fusermount: option blkdev is privileged

```

 I only see answers for mounting ntfs systems; I'm not sure what this error means in my case. What's my next step?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may post your

/etc/fuse.conf

or check for a man-page for that fuse.conf and especially that setting the other user suggested.

deactivated option

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/fuse.conf 
> 
> # Set the maximum number of FUSE mounts allowed to non-root users.
> 
> # The default is 1000.
> ...

 

Usually a # at the start is a comment. so in your case you probably have the same config file and you should change it to something like this

Should be:

```
cat /etc/fuse.conf 

# Set the maximum number of FUSE mounts allowed to non-root users.

# The default is 1000.

#

#mount_max = 1000

# Allow non-root users to specify the 'allow_other' or 'allow_root'

# mount options.

#

user_allow_other
```

----------

